# What linux is for me



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok fairly typical question here what linux would suit me for what I do most  The reason I want to install linux is because when I want a scene change from windows, you know like a small vacation what linux would be the easiest to live with for IM, Posting on tpu  music, films another big thing for me is taking files on and off my ipod. Can that be done on linux ? Thanks for the time.


----------



## xfire (Aug 4, 2008)

You could start with Ubuntu and all the things you want to do can be done.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with xfire, Ubuntu is probably best for you. However, if you want something that looks really cool and is still very functional and fairly easy to use, I'd recommend PCLinuxOS; it uses the KDE desktop environment instead of GNOME, which is basically more eye candy.
You'd need to upgrade it to KDE 4 if you wanted some really cool features, though.
Do some google searches for reveiws about Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS and decide which one you like the look of.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Ok fairly typical question here what linux would suit me for what I do most  The reason I want to install linux is because when I want a scene change from windows, you know like a small vacation what linux would be the easiest to live with for IM, Posting on tpu  music, films another big thing for me is taking files on and off my ipod. Can that be done on linux ? Thanks for the time.



Yep, Ubuntu is a good start.

Music - Audacious 
IM - comes with installation (gaim)
Films - mplayer
ipod - gtkpod


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok cheers  I started with ubuntu  and installed it on my second HDD but now I can't acces that hard drive on windows.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2008)

when you boot up the pc you should get a boot loader and shoulkd be able to pick either windows or ubuntu

linux like ubuntu cannot actually read or write to ntfs formated drives dunno why but ubuntu has a addon or program or system setting you can get so you can look at and write to ntfs drives


----------



## xfire (Aug 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> when you boot up the pc you should get a boot loader and shoulkd be able to pick either windows or ubuntu
> 
> linux like ubuntu cannot actually read or write to ntfs formated drives dunno why but ubuntu has a addon or program or system setting you can get so you can look at and write to ntfs drives


You understood it wrong. He's trying to access the ubuntu partion from windows, which windows cannot do, Ubuntu needs the add-on ntfs-3g to *write* to ntfs drive but has been able to read it since fiesty fawn. The next edition 7.10 came with ntf-3g by default.
  To view from windows use http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 4, 2008)

hope your enjoying Ubuntu, I used it for a few years  If you don't want to use GNOME, you can easily get KDE for it as well


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always find having ubuntu on another HDD a good backup in case windows dies and its really smooth to use. I'm trying to install enemy territory on it atm


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 5, 2008)

haha woo have fun 

Yeah, I had Windows on one partition and Ubuntu on another for awhile. Then I decided 'wow Ubuntu is cool, screw Windows'. I got this crappy motherboard and I was forced to go back to Windows lol. Ubuntu didn't have any 3D support for this mobo's IGP. I'll probably go back and play around with it again when I get my new motherboard next week.


----------

